# Werbt einen Freund/Gilde sucht Raidverstärkung



## GunSchot (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde,

 

Ich biete euch 4x die *WoW Battlechest 6.0 über Werbt einen Freund *mit der ihr bis Level 100 leveln könnt..

 

Für gemeinsames leveln stehe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, Ich stelle euch aber Taschen und ein Komplettes Erbstückset zur Verfügung.

Wir spielen auf dem Crossrealmpool auf der Allianzseite.


(PvP) Dethecus / Terrordar / Mug&#8217;thol / Theradras / Onyxia
 

Falls du Interesse hast, dann schreib unter dem Thread oder schick mir eine PM hier bei Buffed.

Mein Battletag lautet Walliderama#2332 falls ihr mich im Spiel kontaktieren möchtet.

 

Neue Leute oder Anfänger sind auch gern als Unterstützung gesehen.

 

 

Beste Grüße

 

GunSchot


----------



## Zerotix (22. Dezember 2017)

Servus! Ich hätte sehr großes Interesse daran würde gerne einen Shadow spielen! 

 

 

die Erwartungen sind ja nicht all zu heftig sag ich mal  

 

das wäre kein Thema

 

Wie sind denn eure Raidzeiten?

 

mfg Minilamm


----------



## GunSchot (22. Dezember 2017)

Raidtage:
Progressraidtage:
Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Sonntag: 19:15-22:30
Equipraids:
Montag, Dienstag 19:15-22:30

 

 

Es ist keine Pflicht an allen Tagen dabei zu sein.


----------



## Zerotix (22. Dezember 2017)

Das würde Perfekt passen! 

 

wann könnte es bei euch losgehen? 

 

Account EQ wäre auch Ready. Also sollte dann noch ein wenig fixer gehen


----------



## GunSchot (22. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe dir mal eine Pm geschickt.


----------



## GunSchot (25. Dezember 2017)

Falls diesen Thread hier noch einige Leute überfliegen.

 

Ich habe 6 mal die Battlechest und würde dann jemanden werben und ihm 1 Battlechest zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Boidsn (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, Gunschot!

Ich falle gleich mit der Tür ins Haus, würde mich sehr gerne werben lasen!

Möchte nach gut 4 Jahren Pause wieder mit WoW anfangen.

Wenn fürs werben noch die Möglichkeit besteht bitte einfach melden.

Danke im Voraus und schon mal ein gutes neues Jahr!

Lg


----------



## GunSchot (1. Januar 2018)

Pm an dich ist raus.


----------



## Rico2394 (3. Januar 2018)

Hey GunShot 

 

würde nach langer Pause auch wieder Anfangen wollen auch gerne als Unterstützung dann  Weiß ja nicht ob du noch jemanden suchst


----------



## GunSchot (3. Januar 2018)

Pm an dich ist raus, sorry für das lange warten.

 

 

*edit* Hallo Community, das Angebot besteht weiterhin. Die beiden Member von oben haben mir bis jetzt keine Antwort per pm zukommen lassen.


----------



## ronnykimme93 (12. Januar 2018)

Hey! Habe ebenfalls Interesse!
Schreib mich einfach mal an, dann können wir darüber ja mal quatschen!


----------



## lokolaboom (17. Januar 2018)

steht das angebot noch? Hätte Interesse


----------



## GunSchot (17. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank

 

Ich habe euch beide mal eine PM geschrieben.


----------



## shingis (18. Januar 2018)

Ich habe dir eine PM geschrieben und hätte Interesse


----------



## GunSchot (7. Februar 2018)

Das Angebot steht immer noch, ich habe noch 4 Keys.


----------

